# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  قاسي أنت ....!أيها القدر

## عطور

قاسي أنت أيها القدر...تسلب الناس أفراحهم وبهجاتهم لتتلاعب بهم قليلاً ..ترجعها لهم ..إني أرى في ذلك ندرة
  ماقصتك!! أترى في ذلك متعة؟ أم تعاقبهم لنسيان الله؟ فإن كان الأمر كذلك ..فإني لأرى حق لك في ذلك
قوة أنت ...تجابهنا في معركة الدهر...قليل من يهزمك ويسترجع فرحه....وكثير من يهزمون أمامك وتسلب فرحتهم
 وأنا أقف لأنتظر دوري...وأشاهد بأسى ..وأتسائل..أأنا من الفائزين أو من الخاسرين 
لكن
ذلك يعتمد على قوة الإرادة لديك ...تذكر دائماً إن هناك من هو أشقى منك 
فلا تدع القدر يتلاعب بك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...




يُزمجر صوت الأقدار من فوّهة السماء.......


فبين شقيٍ وسعيد يُلقي بأغرفته على قلوب البشر...


ويُقسّم لكل فرد نصيبه...!!



وتبقى بوابة للأمل ترفع ستارها للمارة ........


فوحده من يحيا بالأمل يلجها.....



رجائي بأن نحمل  وإياكم قلوب مبتسمة ...مُتفائلة ....مهما حصل...




غاليتي ...


قلمكِ مميز...وحبركِ منسكب على خطرات القلوب...

سلمت محبرتكِ وسلم القلم...



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عطور

شكرااااا دمعة على السطوور 
أسعدني وجودك في صفحتي

----------


## ليلاس

*حروووف مبدعة ..)*

*راااااائع ما خط قلمك غاليتي*

*الله يعطييييك العااافية*

*نترقب منك المزيييييد*

----------


## عطور

شكراااا ليلاس
مرورك أسعدني
والله يجبر بخاطر كل المهمومين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كلمات جميله جدا 
يعطيش العافيثة عطوره
وعطرينا بجديدش

----------


## عطور

شكررا عفاف الهدى 
الجميل وجودك

----------


## رنيم الحب

ربمــــا يتعبنا القدر بقسوته 
ويذقينا صنوف من العذاب والألم 
فنشعر بأننا تعســـاء خلقنا لنشقى ونتعب في هذه الحياة 
لكن ..!! 
لنتفكر  لحظة .. 
ليس فقط نحن من نعاني 
فكل انسان ولابد أن يشكو من شيء 
أوحلم لايستطيع الوصول اليه 
 لذا .. 
لابد من التحلي بالأمـل والعزيمة القوية 
لترميم كل فجوة يحدثها القدر 
والوصول الى درجة الرضاء بماقدر لنا 

 غـاليتي .. 
**عطــــور** 
لتتحلي بالأمل ولاتدعي اليأس يتسلل لقلبك 
فحياتك أنت من تصنعيها 

فكل الشكر لقلمك المبدع .. 
موفقة لكل خير .. 
تحياااتي القلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## عطور

مشكورة رنيم الحب على مرورك وتعطيرك صفحتي
نعم فعلا....فهناك دائما من هو أشقى مناا
وغالبا مايسيطر الفشل علينا ولانجعله دافعا للأمام

----------


## نبراس،،،

نعم ما اقسااه حينما يقف في وجه الانسان 
وما احلاه عندما بقف بجانب الانسان 
هكذا هي الحياة يوما لك ويوما عليك
كلمات جمييله اتمنى ان يكف القدر عن التلاعب بي 
لانني لم اعد استطيع التحمل

----------


## عطور

نبراس شكرا على المرور
نحنا لو نمتلك شوي قوة إرادة مع أمل وإيجابية راح نقدر نحقق مبتغانا إن شاء الله

----------


## بندوره حمره

كلمات بسيطه ولكن لها اثر في النفس

لقد شدني عنوان الموضوع

بوركتِ

----------


## عطور

شكرا للمرور بندورة

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*كلمات رائعة 
تعبر عما في خلاجات النفس 
تسلمي على هيك طرح*

----------


## عطور

مشكووووووووورة على المرور

----------

